

What was that sliding stacking side menu in Hacker News recently? - alexgrande


======
alexgrande
Found it!
[http://tympanus.net/Development/MultiLevelPushMenu/index2.ht...](http://tympanus.net/Development/MultiLevelPushMenu/index2.html#)

